# Amazon Recast vs Tivo OTA



## David B Gregory (Feb 26, 2018)

Does anyone have experience with the recast? I have a Roamio OTA 1TB with Lifetime. I get severe pixilation on certain channels. When I do a signal strength I get 86. I have added a channel master amplifier with no improvement. no other splitters in line to Tivo. I have rarely have issues on a tv directly connected to OTA. I have read good reviews on recast and can place it as only device off antenna. Antenna is attic mounted less than 20 miles to stations all within 4 deg.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Some daytime reading for you, perhaps  :

Amazon has announced a DVR

Amazon Fire TV Recast


----------



## David B Gregory (Feb 26, 2018)

Mikeguy said:


> Some daytime reading for you, perhaps  :
> 
> Amazon has announced a DVR
> 
> Amazon Fire TV Recast


Thank you, but I have read most of the online reviews, I want someone with experience switching from Tivo to recast


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Great! I'm not sure if you've scanned through the above threads--they're posts here on people's thoughts about the Recast, including based on use and in comparison to the TiVo ecosphere (they're not online reviews, per se).


----------



## bur1196 (Aug 13, 2018)

I originally had the Tivo Bolt Vox and returned it earlier this year due to it running too hot (it would heat up my room a few degrees). I was excited when the Amazon Recast came out and pre-ordered it. I tried it for a couple of weeks and I did like how that I could place the recast box and antenna on the other side of the room for example to get better reception and didn't need to be tied to the TV via an hdmi cable. The things that I did not like and evidently made me return the recast were the following (in no particular order):

1. The OTA picture quality was ok for the most part but you can tell that it was not always great (I think it was 720p if I am correct). (Tivo OTA picture quality looks better)

2. Since I have a URC remote, I like having one remote to control everything. It took me awhile but I eventually was able to get some additional accessories to be able to control the FireTV but it was still a little cumbersome to use. (Tivo remote is simple and easy to replicate to the URC remote).

3. You need to purchase a FireTV device to be able to communicate with the Recast. The Recast will not work without it. (Getting a FireTV device does open up the possibilities of endless apps whereas you are limited with the Tivo built-in apps).

4. Overall to watch OTA channels on the Recast, it took a few clicks on the remote to get to the channels whereas the Tivo you just wake it up and you are on the last channel you viewed. Not so with the FireTV.

5. Never did this but it has crossed my mind of upgrading the Recast hard drive. I am sure it could be done but was afraid to open the unit since I wasn't too sure of keeping it.

After returning the FireTV and Recast, I decided to give the Tivo Bolt OTA another shot and have been pleased with the results. It runs much cooler and overall the software is well designed.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

You shouldn't be getting 86% on OTA...the AGC ought to be cutting that back to 72%.

I have done a few OTA setups with TiVo's in Houston. Most all of our towers are clustered together S/W of town. The area I'm usually doing the installations in can't hardly be 10 miles from the group, but still I would get some channels that didn't work.

I learned that I could get a pretty good group to work, but always had a few that wouldn't. I could turn the antenna a few degrees and those channels would work, but the 1st group wouldn't.

Eventually, I decided to use 2 different antennas, each optimized for 1 or the other direction, connected together via a normal 2-way splitter.

The antennas I used were fairly cheapo 'Leaf' type antennas.

This completely solved the issue of 'some bad channels' for these installations. No amp was used.

-KP


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

kpeters59 said:


> You shouldn't be getting 86% on OTA...the AGC ought to be cutting that back to 72%.
> 
> I have done a few OTA setups with TiVo's in Houston. Most all of our towers are clustered together S/W of town. The area I'm usually doing the installations in can't hardly be 10 miles from the group, but still I would get some channels that didn't work.
> 
> ...


[slightly off-topic] And there isn't interference with a dual-antenna method like this? I have a few stubborn stations preferring their own antenna orientation. [/slightly off-topic]


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

I can't say for sure what's going on, but I've come to think that a 'multi-path' issue might be being cancelled out by doing this.

Either way, they quit complaining about the signal pixelation. And every time I ask them about it, they report perfect operation.

-KP


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

David B Gregory said:


> Thank you, but I have read most of the online reviews, I want someone with experience switching from Tivo to recast


I have switched as have a few others in those existing threads. I'll tell you whatever you want to know there.

Your main concern seems to be the tuners. I've found them to be a little better than my Roamio OTA's. I had one channel in particular that was poor on the Tivo which works fine on Recast. But of course Recast has a more limited feature set over all, so you need to know your priorities and be willing to compromise.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

I feel like the Tivo OTA is kinda over now that Fire TV Recast is out. Cheaper, smaller, more functions.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

b_scott said:


> I feel like the Tivo OTA is kinda over now that Fire TV Recast is out. Cheaper, smaller, *more functions*.


More functions? Could you explain that? (I thought that the Recast had fewer functions--e.g. no SkipMode (right now), no QuickMode.) Perhaps you are referring to Fire TV apps?


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

Mikeguy said:


> More functions? Could you explain that? (I thought that the Recast had fewer functions--e.g. no SkipMode (right now), no QuickMode.) Perhaps you are referring to Fire TV apps?


Apps. I can't stand Tivo's implementation of Apps, and the amount of them as well.

You're talking about Tivo functions, which wouldn't be the same on another product.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

b_scott said:


> Apps. I can't stand Tivo's implementation of Apps, and the amount of them as well.
> 
> You're talking about Tivo functions, which wouldn't be the same on another product.


Ah, apps explains matters, as I don't focus on them with my boxes.

Although I was using the TiVo names for the functionalities, I was talking about/meaning the underlying functionalities, not TiVo's own implementation of them. E.g. my understanding is that Amazon intends to bring commercial skipping, which TiVo brings with its SkipMode feature, to the Recast machine.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

b_scott said:


> I feel like the Tivo OTA is kinda over now that Fire TV Recast is out. Cheaper, smaller, more functions.


I think you can only have one Recast per Amazon account while you can have 12 Tivo devices per Tivo account.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

My opinion on this has not changed over the years. TiVo is primarily a DVR. There is no reason to buy one unless you want a DVR and when comparing it to other DVRs I would compare the DVR features. If ones primary desire is to use streaming apps I would buy a streaming app device (I like my Roku). If one wants both a DVR and a streaming app device I would start with a TiVo and add a stand alone streaming apps device if the TiVo did not meet my needs.


----------



## El Maestro (Nov 19, 2013)

atmuscarella said:


> My opinion on this has not changed over the years. TiVo is primarily a DVR. There is no reason to buy one unless you want a DVR and when comparing it to other DVRs I would compare the DVR features. If ones primary desire is to use streaming apps I would buy a streaming app device (I like my Roku). If one wants both a DVR and a streaming app device I would start with a TiVo and add a stand alone streaming apps device if the TiVo did not meet my needs.


We do this as cord cutters. The Bolt OTA gives us the broadcast network content we watch with all of the Tivo functionality we came to love when we had cable (DVR, OnePasses, Skip Mode, etc) and we rotate through OTT services on our Apple TV based on the content we want. Works for us very well!


----------



## wizwor (Dec 18, 2013)

b_scott said:


> I feel like the Tivo OTA is kinda over now that Fire TV Recast is out. Cheaper, smaller, more functions.


It's a good answer for some people. Others prefer the performance of a set top box. It's tough to beat a Roamio/OTA for OTA, Netflix, Prime, and Plex.



El Maestro said:


> We do this as cord cutters. The Bolt OTA gives us the broadcast network content we watch with all of the Tivo functionality we came to love when we had cable (DVR, OnePasses, Skip Mode, etc) and we rotate through OTT services on our Apple TV based on the content we want. Works for us very well!


@b_scott See?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Recast has been a godsend for my mom. I no longer get calls about how to switch inputs or which remote to use anymore. Yes, I gave her several universals over the years, but none ever clicked with her. Recast is the best way to get both OTA DVR and OTT.


----------



## wizwor (Dec 18, 2013)

mdavej said:


> Recast has been a godsend for my mom. I no longer get calls about how to switch inputs or which remote to use anymore. Yes, I gave her several universals over the years, but none ever clicked with her. Recast is the best way to get both OTA DVR and OTT.


Glad she's happy, but how is the Recast better than a Roamio/OTA?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

wizwor said:


> Glad she's happy, but how is the Recast better than a Roamio/OTA?


What I just said in my post. She gets OTA DVR and OTT. It's currently impossible to get any OTT service on Tivo. So that makes Recast better.

I also switched to Recast a while back. Yes, I miss Tivo a little (commercial skip and quick mode), but I also like having everything on one box. For me the trade offs are worth it. If the upcoming Tivo app works well, I may switch back. I'm not unplugging anything until then.


----------



## wizwor (Dec 18, 2013)

My Roamio/OTAs stream HBO, Prime, YouTube, VuDu, Plex, Netflix, Hulu, Epix, MLB, Tubi, and a bunch of other things.


----------



## Charles R (Nov 9, 2000)

atmuscarella said:


> If one wants both a DVR and a streaming app device I would start with a TiVo and add a stand alone streaming apps device if the TiVo did not meet my needs.


So true. You simply give up too many user experience features on both (OTA and streaming) if you try to go it alone. Now for someone who takes little advantage of both perhaps they are happy however with today's pricing versus the typical time spent viewing it doesn't seem like a savings to do without.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

wizwor said:


> My Roamio/OTAs stream HBO, Prime, YouTube, VuDu, Plex, Netflix, Hulu, Epix, MLB, Tubi, and a bunch of other things.


None of which are what I understand to be OTT. So kind of useless to a cord cutter trying to replace cable channels with streaming. OTT examples:
DirecTV NOW, PS Vue, Youtube TV, Hulu Live TV, Philo, Sling TV

If Tivo could run those, I wouldn't have even considered Recast.


atmuscarella said:


> If one wants both a DVR and a streaming app device I would start with a TiVo and add a stand alone streaming apps device if the TiVo did not meet my needs.


That's precisely what I did before I got Recast. Not a problem for me or my wife and kids. But a big problem for my 83 y/o mother who cannot grasp the concept of what content is on which source - OTA, Netflix, DTVN, Prime, Hulu, HBO, etc., or how to control that source. So yes, you give up a couple of neat features on the OTA DVR side (comm skip and quick mode), but you gain a unified interface where OTA DVR is just another "app". Amazon has said comm skip is coming. Nothing about quick mode, but mom never used that anyway.

Recast's unified interface that includes OTT is the one big advantage it has over Tivo. But as soon as Tivo releases their streaming app on Roku/Fire/ATV, that advantage disappears. Then I can go back to Tivo... if I still miss it.


----------



## Charles R (Nov 9, 2000)

mdavej said:


> Recast's unified interface that includes OTT is the one big advantage it has over Tivo.


I have yet to see a streamer that offers a consistent interface within the various apps. Heck even Apple hasn't come close or even tried. As such swapping source is the least of my interface issues.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Charles R said:


> I have yet to see a streamer that offers a consistent interface within the various apps. Heck even Apple hasn't come close or even tried. As such swapping source is the least of my interface issues.


Actually, the original Apple TV (up through version 3) DOES impose Apple's own UI on apps, so there is a lot of consistency between them, both in terms of on-screen layout as well as playback controls. So Netflix, Hulu, iTunes, etc. all look and behave much the same. But the old Apple TV doesn't have access to an app store, just a smallish set of apps that Apple curates.

The newer Apple TV 4 and 4K, which do have a large app store, gave up trying to impose an Apple-defined UI across apps. So each app has its own branded look and feel, with a different layout of menus, etc. But the major apps (except for YouTube, which isn't terribly different) all use Apple's recommended set of video playback controls and they all display the same playback UI (same video timeline graphic, swipe down from top for program info, optional swipe up from bottom for additional content). The amount of consistency that Apple TV offers in playing content from app to app is one of the main reasons why I prefer it over other options (along with its ad-free UI and its TV app that commingles content from many different services).


----------



## Charles R (Nov 9, 2000)

NashGuy said:


> The amount of consistency that Apple TV offers in playing content from app to app is one of the main reasons why I prefer it over other options (along with its ad-free UI and its TV app that commingles content from many different services).


I go back to the hard disk drive based Apple TVs and have never found any consistency myself... outside of most any app I wanted to use wasn't available.


----------

